
Who Is Ready for Baseball’s Robot Umpires? - thevibesman
http://www.wsj.com/articles/who-is-ready-for-baseballs-robot-umpires-1462749974
======
thevibesman
> Proposal: If you’re sitting courtside or behind home plate and get caught
> looking at your phone during game action, you must relinquish your seat to a
> kid.

Sentences like this make me wish every site had a highlight feature like
medium.com --- great proposal!

